
Show HN: Alphabetically Ordered Keyboard for iPhone - nanospeck
https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/abc-keyboard-alphabetically-ordered-keys/id1273539648?mt=8
======
nanospeck
The QWERTY model keyboard was designed to be used on physical typewriters and
keyboards where we use all 10 fingers for typing. The letters were arranged in
QWERTY because it’s the optimal the order of popular usage of keys. So
frequently used keys were arranged together closest to all the fingers.

Today we only used both our thumbs to type on our smartphones and there is no
need to keep following the complex QWERTY arrangement (unless you are a
trained touch typing ninja who knows the full QWERTY order like the back of
your hand).

It’s time to follow the obvious ABC order of keys in smartphone keyboards

~~~
RandomTrees
Wouldn't it still be faster to alternate keys between both hands? The
alphabetical order probably won't be optimal for that.

Besides, everyone is used to QWERTY and alphabetical order is not much better
(if you have to find each key via the order you will type very slowly).

~~~
nanospeck
I agree with both your feedback. This is an experimental app. For me, learning
the order of keys was the most difficult part when I started to learn typing.
I wonder if people who are not familiar with touch typing (if anyone exists)
may find it easier. Lets see. Thanks again btw.

------
balazsdavid987
I hope this is just a joke I don't get.

------
richardboegli
Well done! I don't have Apple device on hand to try it out.

Does Swipe to type still work?

